# the time to upgrade has come..



## TheHack (Feb 6, 2018)

Heyo peeps, 

we all know that one special moment, you're playing a game like League of Legends, you're getting tired of it and want something new?
What u do? You gonna get a new Game lets say.... PUBG.
You're installing it you're happy as F**k but yeah... you only got like 10 FPS.

That's what my little brother had to go through.

So the time has come to upgrade his system.

The partlist:
Cpu: Ryzen 5 1600X
MoBo: B350 Strix Gaming
RAM: 16GB 2666MHZ Corsair LPX
GPU: 1050 Ti Gaming OC later 1070
Cooling: Corsair AiO H60
Case: Zalmann Z11+ Blue
PSU: Corsair HX750

Future parts:
HDD --> SSD
1050 --> 1070







Everything arrived today (except the 1050ti) lets head over to the building part.

I kinda like the Zalmann Z11 Design. Its big enough to keep the cable management clean.






Let's check the MoBo 











The CPU









CPU installed






The Ram's









Ram installed






The PSU






MoBo installed 







PSU installed






AiO H60 installed






Some Cable's plugged in





So far so gewd.

Smash'd in my old 6970 and booted it up.
Everything runs instandly.
D.O.C.P and the Ram runs @ 2666

The 1050 Ti / Drives should arrive saturday.
Bench's incoming


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 6, 2018)

TheHack said:


> Heyo peeps,
> 
> we all know that one special moment, you're playing a game like League of Legends, you're getting tired of it and want something new?
> What u do? You gonna get a new Game lets say.... PUBG.
> ...



No bios updates?


----------



## Toothless (Feb 6, 2018)

10fps with a 1050ti? Should be more I would think.


----------



## TheHack (Feb 6, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> No bios updates?


 Dont had to update, the latest was already installed (3803)
Kinda lucky.


----------



## TheHack (Feb 6, 2018)

Toothless said:


> 10fps with a 1050ti? Should be more I would think.


Ay he had an old Zotac 550ti.. do i have to say more?


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 6, 2018)

I just did a build for my nephew with an old 2500k as well. It's amazing how much it can handle still at 1080p with a cheap 1050 ti lol


----------



## TheHack (Feb 6, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> I just did a build for my nephew with an old 2500k as well. It's amazing how much it can handle still at 1080p with a cheap 1050 ti lol



Thats true, atm he's running an 3770 non K but his MoBo is a modded MSI MoBo for Medion ( it cant handle UEFI gpu's) + he will have to use CAD soon.
So i decided to get him a completely new system. Ryzen should do its job... hopefully


----------



## chaosmassive (Feb 6, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> I just did a build for my nephew with an old 2500k as well. It's amazing how much it can handle still at 1080p with a cheap 1050 ti lol


amazing? not really, considering +5% performance buffs every 1000 series jump, until now 8000 series with extra cores


----------



## TheHack (Feb 6, 2018)

chaosmassive said:


> amazing? not really, considering +5% performance buffs every 1000 series jump, until now 8000 series with extra cores


For sure there is an improvement of around 50% but the 2500k still doing great.

Source: http://cpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Intel-Core-i5-2500K-vs-Intel-Core-i7-8700K/619vs3937


----------



## TheHack (Feb 12, 2018)

GPU arrived!
Installed 'n booted up.





Firestrike






Cinebench OpenGL




Cinebench CPU





Everythings runs smooth. Even PUBG is playable. Medium settings brings around 50-60fps.

The H60 also does quite a good job. 2h full Load max 53°C


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 12, 2018)

TheHack said:


> GPU arrived!
> Installed 'n booted up.
> 
> 
> ...




Tweak the ram if you can, will boost your FPS.


----------



## TheHack (Feb 12, 2018)

phanbuey said:


> Tweak the ram if you can, will boost your FPS.


Right now its enough for my li'll brother.
I'll try to hit the 3000mhz later.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 12, 2018)

chaosmassive said:


> amazing? not really, considering +5% performance buffs every 1000 series jump, until now 8000 series with extra cores


Far from truth. Check 2500K vs 5675c, 2nd gen gets a massive beating. It's not 5% every gen unless the tests are GPU bound.

www.purepc.pl/procesory/test_procesora_intel_core_i3_8350k_prawie_jak_core_i5_7600k?page=0,33

https://www.purepc.pl/procesory/tes...e_i3_8350k_prawie_jak_core_i5_7600k?page=0,32

https://www.purepc.pl/procesory/tes...e_i3_8350k_prawie_jak_core_i5_7600k?page=0,37

https://www.purepc.pl/procesory/tes...e_i3_8350k_prawie_jak_core_i5_7600k?page=0,30

https://www.purepc.pl/procesory/tes...e_i3_8350k_prawie_jak_core_i5_7600k?page=0,38

https://www.purepc.pl/procesory/tes...e_i3_8350k_prawie_jak_core_i5_7600k?page=0,39


----------

